# HELP!! (sustain pedal not working)



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm going nuts.

I have a new partner in my shared space so I reconfigured my setup, which is very simple. Everything works EXCEPT the sustain pedal. It's an Maudio and worked fine up til now. My setup is an Maudio Keystation pro 88 into a MOTU UltraLite Hybrid mk 3, Firewire into my Mac Pro. The expression pedal works fine. The Sustain pedal doesn't even send MIDI data. I have:

1. Changed the polarity.nada
2. Restored the Keystation to factory default. Nada.
3. Checked for any MIDI filtering within Cubase 6 -nada.
4. Bought another pedal (Yamaha) nada.
5. Restarted a dozen times-nada.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## proxima (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't suppose you have a multimeter to check whether it's connecting the pins as appropriate?


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

proxima @ Thu Feb 19 said:


> I don't suppose you have a multimeter to check whether it's connecting the pins as appropriate?



I don't-but remember I'm talking about two pedals here, the old one and the new one I bought in case. There are also two inputs on the back of the KP 88 for different polarities-surely one would be brining in something.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

ok, even weirder. I just plugged my expression pedal into the sustain pedal input-and it worked. Could I possibly have two bad pedals, one of which worked two days ago, one of which is new but broken?? Seems improbable.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 19, 2015)

Did you try a Rescan MIDI in your Audio MIDI setup on your mac? Sometimes when you disconnect and reconnect items, you need to do this to get everything communicating effectively.


----------



## proxima (Feb 19, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Thu Feb 19 said:


> proxima @ Thu Feb 19 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't suppose you have a multimeter to check whether it's connecting the pins as appropriate?
> ...


I did miss that at first, but you could also take apart the KP 88 and see whether the jack was still working (e.g. with a 1/4" cable plugged in, testing the other side of it)

It could be corrosion, a bent tip, or a bad connection inside the KP88.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

Tried the midiscan (good thought) no good.

even WEIRDER! If I plug either sustain pedal into the expression pedal input, I see midi being transmitted.so:

Volume(expression) pedal into sustain input-I see MIDI.
Sustain pedal into Volume input-I see MIDI.
Sustain pedal into sustain input-no MIDI.

I'm bollixed.


----------



## jneebz (Feb 19, 2015)

I have an M-Audio AXIOM and have the same issue. I don't know if this info applies to the Keystation, but maybe worth a read...

_"The polarity of the Sustain pedal is calculated by the Axiom when it is powered up. On power up, the Sustain pedal is assumed to be in the off position. So, if you want the Sustain pedal to be off when it is not depressed, make sure not to press the pedal when you power up. To reverse the pedal polarity, just press and hold the pedal when you power up."_

I've found that the AXIOM does not do a good job of "calculating the polarity." It takes me 2-3 power off/on cycles with the pedal on and off.

Ref: 
http://avid.force.com/pkb/articles/en_US/FAQ/en404849

-J


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

jneebz @ Thu Feb 19 said:


> I have an M-Audio AXIOM and have the same issue. I don't know if this info applies to the Keystation, but maybe worth a read...
> 
> _"The polarity of the Sustain pedal is calculated by the Axiom when it is powered up. On power up, the Sustain pedal is assumed to be in the off position. So, if you want the Sustain pedal to be off when it is not depressed, make sure not to press the pedal when you power up. To reverse the pedal polarity, just press and hold the pedal when you power up."_
> 
> ...



Thanks, but this isn't a polarity issue, I don't think. The KP 88 has two inputs for polarity. I tried it anyway-no good.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

Good lord. Weirder still.

My new partner has a Novation momentary switch. Plugged it in, works fine. My two (comparatively) expensive Piano style pedals, no good. WTF?? Do I really have a pedal that broke for no reason and a new one that doesn't work? Lord.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 19, 2015)

I suppose it's possible. I have seen where some sustain pedals just don't play nicely with some synths/midi controllers. It's possible that your old one has crapped out, and your new one just isn't compatible.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

Friggin' hardware. jeez.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 19, 2015)

I did find some documentation for the m audio keystation online that states for the sustain function, it accepts any standard, non-latching momentary switch. If the Yamaha sustain pedal you bought is not a non-latching momentary switch style sustain pedal, that would explain why it isn't working. It also explains why your partner's momentary switch is working. The only mystery remaining then is what the hell happened to your original sustain pedal? I suppose some wiring could have been jostled during your reconfiguration. Check it out with a cable tester or a multi-meter when you have a chance. Could just need a fresh solder joint.


You mentioned restarting a couple of times...did you restart everything including the keystation? I think it would need to be off when you plug in the sustain pedal. If it's on when you plug it in, you would most likely need to cycle it off and back on, and maybe still to a MIDI rescan. But it sounds like you've been through all of that.

It's always something, isn't it? Nothing ever just works.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, restarted everything in various orders.

I threw the Maudio out. I just go no time to bother, plus I haven't soldered anything in 30 years 

I read something about reversing the tip ring on the Yamaha as a method to make it work with the KP 88. the plug looks like a stereo plug, which I think might be the problem. How do I go about reversing that? stereo to mono adapter?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Feb 19, 2015)

I honestly don't know. If a stereo to mono adapter doesn't work, then you're back to needing to solder. I'd send the Yamaha back and have another go at a new M Audio.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep, thanks.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you have another keyboard or something to plug it into? It sounds like that's where the problem is, and it's the simplest solution (and cheaper than getting it fixed).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 19, 2015)

A MOTU MIDI interface, for example? I remember the MIDI Timepiece had a pedal input, and I'm pretty sure others did or do too.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't actually- but did you see the part where a cheapass momentary switch worked fine? Weird.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 20, 2015)

Could you be using a continuous sustain pedal (with a stereo jack)? I guess not, but if that is the case, then this is why the colleagues momentary switch is working.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2015)

Yamaha FC3. Guess I'll have to research.


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 20, 2015)

It is a continuous one. This is the reason, you cannot use it! Buy a on/off version with mono jack and it will work. The continuous ones only work, when the input jack is made for it, that is why you fc3 is working on the expression input. Controllers with mono jack only send e.g. sustain 0 or 127, while continuous ones with a stereo jack send 0 through 127. T


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 20, 2015)

Or you could buy a hand gun! It also has an on/off switch!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2015)

Yep. Just read the same. Thanks, Guitar Center dude! (So glad I told him which keyboard I was using...)


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, take a gun and put this b***tch down!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 20, 2015)

FriFlo @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> Yeah, take a gun and put this b***tch down!



Umm- a simple switch will be fine, thanks


----------



## nutotech (Feb 22, 2015)

Any luck yet?f Figuring out this prob can be a real pistol.  Although I too wouldn't recommend a firearm. Seems more like a job for a sledgehammer.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2015)

nutotech @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Any luck yet?f Figuring out this prob can be a real pistol.  Although I too wouldn't recommend a firearm. Seems more like a job for a sledgehammer.



Haven't made it to GC yet to try an exchange, but now one of the keys on my M Audio Keystation will only transmit velocity 127. Week from hell.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't have any suggestions, but those MAudio sustain pedals are crap. I had 2 or 3 go out on me (during live shows) before I switched to the Yamaha FC4 pedal.

Good luck, Larry. Sorry you're having a rough week!


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Marc, I'm just whining. If this stuff was the worst I can say about life, I'm doing pretty well  

The M Audio KSP 88 has been a beast, actually. I think I've had it for ten years or so-it certainly doesn't owe me any money! I'm disconcerted that I might have to junk it because of a MIDI contact. I have no idea how that stuff works, but I can't imagine getting it fixed could possibly be done for what it's worth now.

Hey, anybody who has something they love for under a grand, please chime in.


----------

